

Ask HN: Best keyboard layout for programming - DalekSall

I usually use nordic layout, but it seems like some of the special characters is more convenient on a US layout.
======
brudgers
When it comes to understanding the features and tradeoffs of keyboards for
programming, I've never seen a better resource this Xah Lee's Keyboard pages
[1].

One of the big things I learned is symmetric C- and M- for Emacs.

I like the MS Natural Ergonomic 4000 because it is designed to sit in a
person's lap. I can't describe how much better this is than VT100 knockoffs.
And it's not absurdly priced [from a price anchoring perspective].

[1]
[http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboarding.html](http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboarding.html)

------
Zekio
sadly it is hard to get US layout keyboard on a laptop, when you live in a
Scandinavian country

~~~
Someone
It may not be a solution for you, but AFAIK, all online Apple stores let you
select a U.S. keyboard for all laptops (I just checked a single laptop on both
store.apple.com/se and store.apple.com/no) at no additional cost.

------
sova
programmer dvorak

your fingers will thank you.

